# Lead free Slow Cookers / Crock Pots



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

Cross posted in Mindful Home / Frugality & Finance:

It's been awhile since I've seen a thread on lead free Slow Cookers / Crock Pots.

This is a 2009 blog article that might be helpful to anyone looking for an inexpensive Slow Cooker. I was put off by the possibility of lead and/or cadmium in the glaze used on ceramic inserts.

This blogger took a number of slow cookers to be tested for lead and she was surprised that none of them had any lead in them.

Of course, as she accurately points out, that is no guarantee due to the "weasle wording" manufacturers use regarding not using "added lead" and a number of other factors such as a new color, a bad batch and/or a lapse in quality control. And, this blog article doesn't directly address the issue of cadmium.

However, I am now thinking about getting a Rival Crock Pot if I cannot find a used Zojirushi Rice Cooker.

I'd be interested in hearing what others think.

Quote:


> (11/09) The skinny on lead in crock pots - It may surprise you! (Terminal Verbosity / Blog)
> 
> http://www.terminalverbosity.com/2009/11/09/the-skinny-on-lead-in-crock-pots-it-may-surprise-you/
> 
> ...


~Cath


----------



## lcherian (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you heard anything about the vitaclay?


----------



## lcherian (Aug 25, 2012)

Have you heard anything about the vitaclay?


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

I vaguely remember reading some years ago that the claim that there is no "added lead" doesn't mean that there isn't any already existing lead in the clay. But I may be confusing that with slow cookers in general.

Also, check out the Amazon reviews. It sounds like the clay may be fragile and one reviewer reported that her clay got moldy.

Yikes!!

~Cath


----------



## dtomlinson (Nov 26, 2012)

Cath, I believe you are right. One Amazon user put the following quote in her product review for the Dr. Weil 9801 7-qt Slow Cooker, in which the company itself purports that there IS naturally occurring lead in clay. I've underlined this section below. The Dr. Weil moderator also said however that there is no lead used in the company's glaze.

This was from a site moderator with whom the reviewer spoke: "The Dr. Weil Slow Cooker utilizes a ceramic crock with a hardened glaze. All ceramics contain a minute amount of naturally occurring lead. The glaze coating prevents any of the materials, including the very minute amount of lead from entering the food. There is no lead used in the body or any of the parts of the slow cooker or in the glaze. This product is completely food safe and FDA approved. If for any reason the crock chips or breaks, it is still safe by FDA standards, but you may feel more comfortable throwing it away and we will replace the crock."

Her full Amazon product review can be found here: http://www.amazon.com/review/R25TQBSKF5GNGZ

I'm interested in buying one of these and doing some testing on it. It's literally the only one I've found that can even begin to be recommended.


----------

